

Zip Code to City, State, Country API - tehwebguy
http://ziptasticapi.com

======
taproot
Should have called it ZIPTasticUSAPI..

{"error":"Zip Code not found!"}

Also, whats wrong with geonames or google geocoding apis? Not slim enough? :D

